# How about Hutches



## stinger haut (Jul 4, 2007)

We've shown our pontiled sodas and minerals.
 HOW ABOUT SHARING HUTCHES?
 I'll start out with one of my favorites. 
 This is a somewhat rare Full funnel top Excelsior Soda Works bottle. Excelsior Soda Works started towards the late 1880's and continued until the 1960's. You could make a large collection just collecting Excelsiors.
 All the earliest hutches (except one) were blown at west coast glass companies. Most were blown in S.F. at Pacific Glass Works. The reason being is that Hawaii lacked the raw materials for making these early bottles.
 Stinger


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Pono, 

    Here's a photo of the best Local Hutch i have dug to date. It now resides in my brothers collection. I dug one other of the same bottle late last fall but didn't get it in my picks that day and man, was my borther disappointed. Thankfully I found him another. 
    Enjoy this bottle is about the hardest to find Steubenville Hutch. I've been told that the "Tombstone" Slug plates are the earliest type.
https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/zanes_antiques/JWSharp.jpg


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 4, 2007)

now HERE'S a thread i can post on, here's probably my best and favorite hutch its a L. Werrbach prehutch, its either ice blue or deep aqua im not really sure what would you call it tony?


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey lobey, he didnt got the camera working, thats the pic i put in the auction[] I would call it an ice blue. Ill get some pics in the morning!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 4, 2007)

> you got the cam working


 
 nah tony guessed it, thats the picture he put in the auction when i bought it


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is the best hutch I ever dug, A rare  dark amber Daniel Ritter Allentown PA.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2007)

Another cool one don't know much about this one, but  its one of my favorites.[/align]D.J Whelan Troy N.Y 1881, on the back Mineral Waters circled in roses.[/align] [/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2007)

back


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 5, 2007)

> you actually bought a bottle Spence?


 
 yeah, i aint proud to say it, but a little over half of my collection i had to buy, i dont get to dig many good ones so i have to buy the ones i like, hell i should be ashamed of myself i havent been digging in probably a month


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Zane,
 That is a nice hutch that you dug. The tombstones are the rarer of those early era hutches.
 You gave it to your brother, wish you were my brother. 
 Quite a few bottles from Steubenville are considered rare and hard to find.
 Thanks for the post.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

Spencer, you did good on this one.
 Hey, I don't have a back anymore, so I can't even dig at all. Get out there and dig while you can.
 Please, don't adulter this bottle (just kidding).
 Thanks for the post and keep them coming.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

Rick, that is definitely a rare colored Ritter. What was the age of  bottles where you dug it?
 It looks pretty clean for a dug bottle.
 Stinger


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2007)

Sweet hutches, guys! Here is my favorite local hutch, an early F.H. WENTZ/ BOTTLER/ LEWISTOWN, PA. This is probably the rarest of the Lewistown hutches, and it's the only one with a tombstone slug plate. ~Jim


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 5, 2007)

> you did good on this one.


 
 i dont wanna say WHATS IT WORTH? , so ill just ask how well did i do on this one?



> please dont adulter this bottle


 
 i havent adulterated a bottle in weeks![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2007)

Stinger I dug it in a dump behind my house, the house was 1866 there where different year spans in that dump, I got a few pontils on one side and that hutch and some others from the other side, it was a weird mixture black glass, Hutches ect so they used it through out the years, if you want to see that Ritter dirty and my hands all cut up from the dig, check out my link, (pits and dump digs in action), I never post a bottle that I (didn't) dig and say I dug it, Just aint me. Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2007)

You can say whats it worth ,I just will never talk to you again!!! 


 Bhahahah!!!![8D] J/k


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 5, 2007)

Ive got two to post, first is this local engel


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 5, 2007)

THis one i got from the birthday boy! (thanks Dan) J. S. Wahls


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 5, 2007)

Ive got 2 thats show-worthy[]
 The first 1 is a light aqua-ice blue color from the EXCELSIOR BOTTLING WORKS in Clarksburg W.VA. and what makes it even better is, its the only 1 Ive ever seen, its local, and Ive got it.


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 5, 2007)

The 2nd 1 I dont even know why I bought. I think I read somewhere its harder to find hutches from out west. Its an Ice Blue E.L. Billings from Sacramento Cal.

 If anyone has any info on these I would love to have it.


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

Tony, well you always come up with some really nice Fond Du Lac bottles. Those are a couple of the nicest hutches you shown.
 I personally think that most collectors underrate hutches, what do you guys think?
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

Jim, yours maybe just a little sweeter. Nice, very nice and rare.
 Stinger


----------



## craigc90 (Jul 5, 2007)

Stinger these are all Steubenville hutches including the one Zane dug last year.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks stinger. I think i have a piece to a quart hutch from fond du lac. (if it is its a previously unknown bottle)


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey guys,  those are some nice hutches. 
 I think that you have too many, its best if you overnight at least half of them to me.
 Hutches are definitely underrated and have always been.
 I have an amber Hawaiian Soda Works hutch which over on O'ahu for the all island collectors show coming up this month.
 Most of the late 1800's through 1920 sodas in Hawaii are just about all hutches. Ours were mostly blown on the west coast. One Excelsior hutch from Hilo was blown in Balitmore, why there I don't know. Even the most common ones are usually fairly crude looking.
 Anyway, great hutches, thanks for posting them.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 5, 2007)

I will tell you this about your bottle, darn nice example of a central valley hutch from the Scaramento area of California.
 I have seen a few in a light green, citron, and deep blue aqua.
 I don't have the soda bible for west coast sodas and minerals anymore, so I can't help you on this one.
 Great example!!!
 Stinger


----------



## Georgia Peach (Jul 6, 2007)

In my current Antique Trader, Bottles & ID Guide it has information as follows.  They have one bottle listed:

 E.L. Billings - Sacramento, CA,  green aqua, 7-1/8", smooth base, applied top...$45-60   American 1880-1890


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you Gerogia Peach for taking the time to post the information on Billings hutch.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is a E.P.CO hutch from the island of O'ahu. The E.W.CO stands for EWA PLANTATION COMPNY in Ewa beach. This isn't a rare bottle, but one of my favorites for its color and crudity.
 All my Hawaiian hutches I dug in the islands.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 6, 2007)

This Hawaiian hutch comes from my hometown in Hilo, on the Big island. Most outer island hutches have a higher value than those from O'ahu, mainly because the population was smaller, so not as many bottles were blown.
 Stinger


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys... Youve all got some wonderful hutches.


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2007)

Very cool, Stinger. We don't get to see many Hawaiian bottles here on the east coast.

 I dug two hutches today, a good one from New Jersey and a damaged one from Lewistown []. ~Jim


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey wvhillbilly,Your clarksburg excelsior hutch is the nicest example i have seen.The Clarksburg Bottling Works hutch usually sells for between 50 & 75 dollars,but your hutch is much harder to find,and is easily worth twice what the other is worth.


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 7, 2007)

Jim,
 Can you post a picture of your latest finds?
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 7, 2007)

Here is a picture of the Excelsior Soda that was blown in a Balitmore Glass house.
 Notice that the color is different than any other Excelsior and for that matter most Hawaiian hutches.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 7, 2007)

Here ia another funnel full top hutch.
 It was dug (or plucked) from my hillside dump.
 Ita a Maui'i hutch from Lahaina.
 Its about a inch shorter than most hutches.
 Stinger


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 7, 2007)

Thats about what I had the clarksburg hutch figured at, but I wasnt sure. What part of WV you from newtothebottleworld?


----------



## madman (Jul 7, 2007)

hey guys, great bottles great topic, heres some of my toledo hutches mike


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey Hillbilly,i live in Weston.How bout you,What part of W.V. do you hail from?


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 8, 2007)

Madman,
 Great selection of hutches that we don't get to see too often.
 I love that you have kept the wire part of the stopper. It gives a better perspective a of hutchinson bottle.
 Stinger


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 8, 2007)

Mike that one on the left looks pretty early! Nice bottles everyone!


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 8, 2007)

Im from Folsom in Wetzel Co..cool


----------



## jagee44 (Sep 24, 2007)

I decided to bring this one back from some of us new folks.  This one is my favorite.  It says C. L. May.  Its from Baltimore.  I like the flags onit.  I dont know much about it.  Any info?


----------



## poisons4me (Sep 24, 2007)

HERES A FEW OUT OF THE ONES I JUST GOT


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is my 10 sided hutch from Tenn.


----------



## poisons4me (Sep 24, 2007)

ANOTHER


----------



## poisons4me (Sep 24, 2007)

HAVE MORE LOOKING FOR ANY,LET ME KNOW.HAVE 25 QUART SIZES TOO.THANKS RICK


----------



## poisons4me (Sep 25, 2007)

THIS IS MY FAVORITE HUTCH AND VERY HARD TO GET,MINT COND.


----------



## jagee44 (Sep 25, 2007)

That one is neat!  I have never seen one with a design like that.


----------

